# For months activists in philly have been moving homeless people into abandoned buildings. Would love to see this spread nationwide



## ItsAWastelandBaby (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## LuckyMinnie (Jun 27, 2020)

ItsAWastelandBaby said:


>



I think these advocates, who have probably never been homeless themselves, don't understand how terrified your average homeless parent is of losing their kids to the state. Why are they encouraging families to break the law and go up against the police like this? All it takes is one social worker having a bad day and they can lose their kids. Sorry to be a downer, but in my point of view, a lot of people who are supposedly trying to help are doing it for attention. They don't take time to really connect with and listen to the people they are trying to help. Then they go on to do very unhelpful things, and pat themselves on the back for being such wonderful people. These 'activists' are using homeless families to score political points. That is exploitation.


----------



## ItsAWastelandBaby (Jun 27, 2020)

LuckyMinnie said:


> I think these advocates, who have probably never been homeless themselves, don't understand how terrified your average homeless parent is of losing their kids to the state. Why are they encouraging families to break the law and go up against the police like this? All it takes is one social worker having a bad day and they can lose their kids. Sorry to be a downer, but in my point of view, a lot of people who are supposedly trying to help are doing it for attention. They don't take time to really connect with and listen to the people they are trying to help. Then they go on to do very unhelpful things, and pat themselves on the back for being such wonderful people. These 'activists' are using homeless families to score political points. That is exploitation.


I mean, I've squatted before. I'm sure plenty of people on this forum have. If theres a risk of children being taken away I'd agree with you, but otherwise I think if the people moving in are aware of the risks politicizing it can be a good thing, and eith enough awareness can even make it less likely you're going to get fucked eith by the cops. Many communities have been mobilizing to stop police from sweeping and tearing down homeless camps, communities stopping evictions, and then things like this.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 27, 2020)

LuckyMinnie said:


> I think these advocates, who have probably never been homeless themselves, don't understand how terrified your average homeless parent is of losing their kids to the state. Why are they encouraging families to break the law and go up against the police like this? All it takes is one social worker having a bad day and they can lose their kids. Sorry to be a downer, but in my point of view, a lot of people who are supposedly trying to help are doing it for attention. They don't take time to really connect with and listen to the people they are trying to help. Then they go on to do very unhelpful things, and pat themselves on the back for being such wonderful people. These 'activists' are using homeless families to score political points. That is exploitation.



wow, this just comes off as ridiculously clueless. you're making so many assumptions here i don't know where to start; i'd suggest studying the squatting movement in more detail, we have lot of materials on the subject in our file library.


----------



## LuckyMinnie (Jul 2, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> wow, this just comes off as ridiculously clueless. you're making so many assumptions here i don't know where to start; i'd suggest studying the squatting movement in more detail, we have lot of materials on the subject in our file library.


Matt, have you been a homeless parent with kids before? Because that's my life. I am far from clueless when it comes to this. Just like CHOP and Occupy, there's a very real chance the police will eventually come and shut this down. Hopefully in the end the people doing this will get the help they need. But things could also end pretty badly for them. This is a risky thing they are doing- with their own children.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 3, 2020)

LuckyMinnie said:


> Matt, have you been a homeless parent with kids before? Because that's my life. I am far from clueless when it comes to this. Just like CHOP and Occupy, there's a very real chance the police will eventually come and shut this down. Hopefully in the end the people doing this will get the help they need. But things could also end pretty badly for them. This is a risky thing they are doing- with their own children.



Do you know what website you are on right now?


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jul 3, 2020)

Why are you giving this woman such a hard time, mods?

If her perspective as a homeless mom scared of Child Services snatching her kids away is somehow not valid, perhaps you would like to explain why? Instead of just snarking at her about how this website has "squat" in the name. Explain to her how squatting would never be a thing child services might use against her in terminating her custody. Oh wait- that isn't true, is it?

Having your kids taken is something that happens every single day to poor and working-class women. If you are homeless, they are just itching to confiscate your children. Her fear is a real one, rooted in real experience.

Why is it that your voices as childless men count, and she, as a woman with kids, is supposed to be quiet and listen?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 3, 2020)

Older Than Dirt said:


> Why are you giving this woman such a hard time, mods?
> 
> If her perspective as a homeless mom scared of Child Services snatching her kids away is somehow not valid, perhaps you would like to explain why? Instead of just snarking at her about how this website has "squat" in the name. Explain to her how squatting would never be a thing child services might use against her in terminating her custody. Oh wait- that isn't true, is it?
> 
> ...



Wasnt my intention to give this women a hard time. Cool thanks for the insight I appreciate it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 3, 2020)

Older Than Dirt said:


> Why are you giving this woman such a hard time, mods?
> 
> If her perspective as a homeless mom scared of Child Services snatching her kids away is somehow not valid, perhaps you would like to explain why? Instead of just snarking at her about how this website has "squat" in the name. Explain to her how squatting would never be a thing child services might use against her in terminating her custody. Oh wait- that isn't true, is it?
> 
> ...



again, i don't have the time to sit here and explain why her assumptions about people she's never met nor has any understanding of their situation could _possibly _be incorrect. i'll pick apart a few easy things though:



LuckyMinnie said:


> I think these advocates, who have probably never been homeless themselves



you literally have no way to know that.



LuckyMinnie said:


> Why are they encouraging families to break the law and go up against the police like this?



you have no idea what situations they are being put in, dangerous or not, because you're not there. are these people incapable of making their own judgements?



LuckyMinnie said:


> Sorry to be a downer, but in my point of view, a lot of people who are supposedly trying to help are doing it for attention. They don't take time to really connect with and listen to the people they are trying to help.



you don't know ANYONE from that organization. so you are ASSUMING there are ulterior motives going on here.



LuckyMinnie said:


> Then they go on to do very unhelpful things, and pat themselves on the back for being such wonderful people. These 'activists' are using homeless families to score political points. That is exploitation.



oh yes, such precious 'political points'. what's the score at right now? are we close to winning? sorry but this is some MAGA/foxnews/"occupy is financed by x" type of bullshit. i know our society is shit, but there ARE still some people out there that are trying to help others to the best of their ability and for reasons they actually believe in, and don't exploit people just so they can win some weird political game.

sorry @LuckyMinnie but you're literally pulling shit out of thin air based on your opinions rather than any facts regarding their situation. so until you can turn around with some FACTS with REFERENCES, please stow your shit. otherwise you're just another fucking karen screaming into the face of anyone that will pay attention to them.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jul 3, 2020)

Holy fucking shit, what a _very_ entitled post! You are man with no kids, but _you_ are able to tell a homeless mother how to live _her_ life.

Why on earth do you make the totally wild and outlandish assumption that her concern that moving into a squat might put women's' custody of their kids at risk is only because she is on some "MAGA/foxnews/'occupy is financed by x' type of bullshit", instead of being able to understand that _other people have different life experiences and perspectives to you, based on their lives, which are different to yours_?

Until _you_ can "turn around with some FACTS with REFERENCES" that say homeless women with kids aren't _ever_ putting their custody of their kids, which is already precarious simply because they are homeless, at additional risk by moving into an activist squat, maybe _you_ should consider "stow[ing] your shit".

Of course you can't do this, because courts and "child/family service" agencies routinely, every single day, use _anything_ deviant or illegal that mothers do to take their kids away.

So maybe climb down off your high horse of self-righteous "anarchism", and reassure this woman with stories of women who have squatted with kids long-term, or, if you can't do this, try to learn something from her?

Any version of anarchism/radical politics that relies on telling people their real lives aren't as important as some theory from a book is doomed.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 3, 2020)

tl;dr... another one of dirty's super offended rants that i don't care about.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jul 3, 2020)

LuckyMinnie said:


> a lot of people who are supposedly trying to help are doing it for attention. They don't take time to really connect with and listen to the people they are trying to help. Then they go on to do very unhelpful things, and pat themselves on the back for being such wonderful people. These 'activists' are using homeless families to score political points. That is exploitation.





Matt Derrick said:


> i don't care



So there we have it.

Super-Woke Anarchist Activist Matt says move into a squat today, or you are a Fox-bot [Matt does not live in a squat].

Furthermore, Super-Woke Anarchist Activist Matt says women who are concerned that living in an activist squat might mean they'd lose custody of their kids should STFU, because they are not Well-Informed, and Knowledgeable, like _he_ is [Matt has no kids].

This is sometimes known as "man-splaining", when men who are not Super-Woke Anarchist Activists do it. But it is of course unpossible for a Super-Woke Anarchist Activist to do this.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 3, 2020)

_sigh_, here you go again, you're cherry picking quotes out of context to manipulate your point of view into being the 'correct' one. in addition, you seem strangely intent on quoting whatever you have to and making whatever leaps necessary to produce the narrative that "anarchist matt isn't anarchist, i'm older and know better," blah blah blah. i guess you just can't accept our 'perceived' positions of power as being anything but evil unless we bow down to your every whim.

While you might have all day to sit around and argue with people on the internet, we have lives to live and we're not obligated to sit here and take your shit, no matter how much you get off on it. you've been _extremely _antagonistic towards the staff for the majority of your time here, and the only reason we're not banning you outright is because you've admittedly calmed down over the past month or so and have been able to maintain some semblance of reason until these posts today.

so with that said, i'm muting your account for 30 days. enjoy your time off.


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 5, 2020)

Ive been an stp member for i think oh maybe 15 years? And this thread is it for me. If you (mods) can't wrap your head around the fact that homeless parents, including myself, live im constant background fear of CPS, an organization that doesnt even need a court hearing to kidnap your kids and put them in foster care, then you are woefully out of touch.
First you have Minnie, someone who knows what the fuck they are talking about, alerting you to their experience, then you have OlderthanDirt, an intelligent character with a history of edifying posts on this board, telling you not to dismiss her testimony.
And you belittle her and mute him? Get me the fuck off this board. Ban me now. STP has devolved into an outdated oligarchy of retired crimethincers trying to spread the wisdom they never had to 12 year old kids.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 5, 2020)

wokofshame said:


> Ive been an stp member for i think oh maybe 15 years? And this thread is it for me. If you (mods) can't wrap your head around the fact that homeless parents, including myself, live im constant background fear of CPS, an organization that doesnt even need a court hearing to kidnap your kids and put them in foster care, then you are woefully out of touch.
> First you have Minnie, someone who knows what the fuck they are talking about, alerting you to their experience, then you have OlderthanDirt, an intelligent character with a history of edifying posts on this board, telling you not to dismiss her testimony.
> And you belittle her and mute him? Get me the fuck off this board. Ban me now. STP has devolved into an outdated oligarchy of retired crimethincers trying to spread the wisdom they never had to 12 year old kids.



did we say that? no, at no time did we say anything like that. this all started because minnie extrapolated some really strange opinions about people they've never met, then dirt jumped on because he loves talking shit on the mods and manipulating our words into things we never said.

look again carefully at what i said. i never argued with or told people with kids that they shouldn't be afraid of having their kids taken away by participating in something like this, so stop putting words in our mouths. all i did was question a stranger on the internet about their opinions on the subject of this thread.

also, you don't have to beg us to ban you, just delete your account. thread closed.


----------

